

Lessons learnt from shipping APIs for Microsoft's cloud platform (2011) - voltagex_
http://sriramk.com/cloud-api-lessons.html

======
doublerebel
Really like the suggestion to create the use cases in pseudocode first. I
think this goes hand-in-hand with the docs-first approach -- writing an API
Blueprint or Postman format that can be used to mock an API before actual
implementation. This has helped my team in the past.

Great article, I'll be adding in these tips as I write out my next API in the
coming weeks.

